# Foundation for VERY Oily Skin?



## crystalbtrfly07 (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm mostly making this post for my mom who has super oily skin. She has had the hardest time keeping foundation on her skin for more than a couple of hours. In the past she has tried many foundations from Clinique, but I have recently gotten into MAC, and she wanted to try a foundation from them. She had been thinking of trying the Studio Fix Powder, but the MA thought that would make her cakey and convinced her to try the Studio Fix liquid foundation and Blot Powder for keeping oil at bay. On top of that she sold my mom the Prep & Prime, Oil Control Lotion, and 109 brush. This was a big splurge, but it would have been worth it if it worked. However, she has tried many combinations of the products, and the foundation is still slipping off of her face. She loves the color match, though. 

Does anyone have any recommendations? Do you think that a powder (Studio Fix, MSF Natural, etc.) would absorb the oil better but not look cakey? 









Thanks.

P.S. Can you return a (barely) used brush? If she ends up with a powder, the 109 is pretty useless.


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 24, 2009)

Ummm I recommend MUFE Mat Velvet. I know you wanted a MAC one but I really think Mat Velvet is great for oily skin. Your mom can return her MAC products as long as she has a receipt I believe. I use my 109 to use MSF natural so it wouldn't be a waste IMO if she decides to get that instead. Sorry I wasn't too much help but MUFE Mat Velvet is great!


----------



## annikay (Jul 24, 2009)

After years of searching, I've found my HG foundation for my oily skin: The Body Shop All In One Face Base (it's a powder foundation). I also use Avene Cleanance Anti-Shine Regulating Lotion. These two are THE BEST!


----------



## crystalbtrfly07 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies. I have a feeling that the Makeup Forever foundations are out of her price range. Can you get a sample from Sephora if she IS willing to try it, though?

Whoops! I accidentally wrote 109 (contour brush) when I meant *190* (foundation brush). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, I bet the 109 would be nice for MSFs, but I can't see the 190 with powder.

Hmm... we have a coupon for the Body Shop. Maybe I'll look into that and the lotion too (_I_ always end up doing the research before _she_ buys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 24, 2009)

If you want to try and save a trip and some $, you can always have your mom try using milk of magnesia before she puts on her foundation. It does a pretty darn good job of keeping oil at bay...but other than that, I'd honestly recommend Mat Velvet too...and yes, you can get a sample of it from Sephora if she's willing to try it.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 24, 2009)

Hiya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I too struggle with super oily skin. For the past couple weeks, I have been using MAC Studio Fix Fluid because it is the best color match. I finish with a dusting of MAC Mineralize natural skinfinish. Underneath, I am using MAC Matte as a primer to keep oil at bay. So far so good. 

I used to use Smashbox Oil Free Primer, but it clogs my skin and causes problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I still need to blot blot blot my face during the day. I keep touching up with powder to a minimum. I would like to try the MUFE Mat Velvet, but need to find a counter to test it in person to match the color. Hope the info helps.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 24, 2009)

I have really oily skin and I use either MSFN or Studio Fix Powder. Blot Powder works really well too if she uses it to set her foundation and do a few touch-ups throughout the day.


----------



## anita22 (Jul 24, 2009)

I have exceptionally oily skin and I find that Studio Fix powder does hold much better than Studio Fix Fluid (although even then I still need to use a mattifying lotion underneath, oil blotting papers and Blot powder). I don't think it's cakey, especially on oily skin, as long as you find a good colour match and apply lightly. I avoid the sponge that comes with it and dust it on with a brush instead.

Prep and Prime is much too greasy for my oily skin, so unless she is using the Refined Zone version, I'd get her to skip it and use either a more lightweight primer and/or a mattifying lotion.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 24, 2009)

I am an oily chick and love Dior Icone foundation.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 24, 2009)

MUFE HD foundation, there's alreay a thread on this topic hunny


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 25, 2009)

OP: Thanks for this thread. I too have oily skin and I am constantly trying things to help with that. I think sometimes a little concealer and some powder is all you need. Sometimes this works for me and sometimes it doesn't, but it is definitely better than liquid foundation.
At the moment I have MUFE HD foundation and I love it to death, but it is not good for those hot days.
I have tried Mat Velvet and I think it is good, but I can't find the right shade. Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_I have really oily skin and I use either MSFN or Studio Fix Powder. Blot Powder works really well too if she uses it to set her foundation and do a few touch-ups throughout the day._

 
OT: gildedangel, what do you use to apply your blot powder? Brush, sponge or puff? I have been using my puff and sometimes it looks like the puff wipes off my makeup.
The brush seems to apply too lightly
Whats a girl to do?


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Jul 26, 2009)

My cousin has extreme oily skin and she has been usin Mac Studio Fix Powder and works great for her, another thing that she could use is a tinted moisturizer and set it with Mineralize skinfinish, and another option is Bare Minerals i.d, she can also get a sample of this at any Sephora store.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 26, 2009)

Prescriptives Virtual Matte.  It smells a little funny, but it works really well.


----------



## Nicala (Jul 26, 2009)

I haven't tried any MAC foundations.. Urban Decay mineral make up is really good though. I have oily skin and it lasts hours, even in the heat! I don't even need to use a concealer with it. Hope to help!


----------



## Jupiter19 (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_MUFE HD foundation, there's alreay a thread on this topic hunny_

 
I have the MUFE HD foundation and I find it makes me VERY oily (I already have quite oily skin to begin with) 

The only foundation I have tried that actually help is the MUFE MAT VELVET. Although I wish it weren't so matte looking, it does help keep the oilyness away.


----------



## Samantha M (Jan 30, 2013)

I personally have oily/ acne prone skin and I was searching for a foundation that would help with that. I started using bare minerals in the summer and I liked it. The only thing was that i would use it up in about 2 months and it was getting pricey. I don't mind spending more on a foundation if I love it and it was worth the money. So I went to Sephora and they had me try the Makeup Forever Mat Velvet and it was around $36, which I thought was insane, but she said I could return it if I didn't like it. So I tried it out for a few days and it took a couple times to get my color right but now I love it. I purchased my first bottle in October and it is now January and I'm still using the same bottle! It lasts SO long. I LOVE it!


----------



## sweetscent (Feb 7, 2013)

mineral powder foundations won't try out the oily skin and yet it doesn't clog the pores of oily skin...so suitable.


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 7, 2013)

mufe mat velvet plus
  	estee lauder double wear
  	korres pomegranate foundation 
  	they're all great for oily skin


----------



## angelspice (Feb 8, 2013)

I have oily and acne prone skin, I use revlon colorstay but it gets to heavy on the skin. On a daily basis, i just use aveeno positively radiant and twice a day i have to use oil control paper or tissue paper. I am trying to heal my skin and not get use to wearing foundation.


----------



## Funtabulous (Feb 9, 2013)

I have extremely oily skin and I find it is best to use BOTH studio fix fluid and studio fix powder together. If I use just the powder, it wont last as long, and if I try a different powder on top of the fluid, it wont last as long either.

  	I also JUST MUST recommended to ANYONE (at least, a woman) with oily skin *SPIRONOLACTONE*. I CANNOT emphasize this enough. I was taking 100 mg and my skin actually got dry this winter. Serious. NOTHING ELSE WORKED. NOTHING. Sorry. Getting a little excited  But I struggled for a very long time and it is so great to find something that works!  Did I mention I rarely break out anymore?  Worth looking into.


----------



## jojolovesmac (Mar 17, 2014)

crystalbtrfly07 said:


> P.S. Can you return a (barely) used brush? If she ends up with a powder, the 109 is pretty useless.


  i have the same problem i have to powder my face nd blot every 30 mins


----------



## jojolovesmac (Mar 17, 2014)

sweetscent said:


> mineral powder foundations won't try out the oily skin and yet it doesn't clog the pores of oily skin...so suitable.


  do they provide good coverage


----------



## jojolovesmac (Mar 17, 2014)

Samantha M said:


> I personally have oily/ acne prone skin and I was searching for a foundation that would help with that. I started using bare minerals in the summer and I liked it. The only thing was that i would use it up in about 2 months and it was getting pricey. I don't mind spending more on a foundation if I love it and it was worth the money. So I went to Sephora and they had me try the Makeup Forever Mat Velvet and it was around $36, which I thought was insane, but she said I could return it if I didn't like it. So I tried it out for a few days and it took a couple times to get my color right but now I love it. I purchased my first bottle in October and it is now January and I'm still using the same bottle! It lasts SO long. I LOVE it!


  by reading this im gunna try i also have oily/acne prone skin


----------



## tfisher07 (Mar 19, 2014)

I used to have very oily skin and had to constantly blot and powder, etc. Recently within the past month I changed my skincare routine after doing some research (some linked back to specktra), and now I have ZERO oily skin, not even in my T zone. So if anyone is looking for a way to stop or change the oily skin I may have a very inexpensive way to change it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 20, 2014)

tfisher07 said:


> Recently within the past month I changed my skincare routine after doing some research (some linked back to specktra), and now I have ZERO oily skin, not even in my T zone. So if anyone is looking for a way to stop or change the oily skin I may have a very inexpensive way to change it.


  :nods:  I would always look at your skincare _first_, because if you're still oily after doing your routine, then your routine isn't working for you, and you need to change it.


----------

